# entitlement of separated mother to social welfare payments



## cohen (10 Dec 2007)

i'm trying to help out a friend who has recently seperated from his wife.  they seperated amicably and agreed a small maintainence for her and their 2 children that was affordable, as he had taken on the mortgage and any outstanding debts they had accumulated which ammounted to quite a lot.  she has been in receipt of social welfare payments since she moved out with the 2  kids.  now, however, the dept of social welfare have sent my friend a letter saying that they are going to discontinue these payments and that he will have to maintain them fully, something he does not have the means to do.  they have given him 3 weeks to appeal this and we are trying to figure out what to tell them


----------



## Stifster (10 Dec 2007)

*Re: entitlement of seperated mother to social welfare payments*

What can you tell them really? I had thought that the SW first looked to see that the wife (in most circumstances) had looked for maintenance from the husband. I had to issue proceedings on behalf of a client recently who was in similar circumstances.

All they can do is make a proper appeal to the department and hope that someone sees sense.


----------



## cohen (10 Dec 2007)

*Re: entitlement of seperated mother to social welfare payments*

thanks for your input.  the sw had did ask about maintainence and she told them what she was getting.  this is new to me and my friend, how do you make a proper appeal, just list everything out in a letter?


----------



## Welfarite (11 Dec 2007)

cohen said:


> now, however, the dept of social welfare have sent my friend a letter saying that they are going to discontinue these payments and that he will have to maintain them fully, something he does not have the means to do. they have given him 3 weeks to appeal this and we are trying to figure out what to tell them




This does not sound right. Are you sayiong that SW are telling him that they are going to stop her payment and that he has to appeal that decision?

Is is not that they are asking him to pay more maintenance or something?


----------



## SarahMc (12 Dec 2007)

Hmm, doesn't sound right at all.  Is this in Ireland?


----------

